# USC anyone?



## Perry07 (Apr 13, 2006)

Anyone get into USC FILM? 
What were you stats? 

Also has anyone taken the USC Film summer program, and what were your thoughts about it?

A buddy of mine said the program helps alot, if you do well, to get into USC  Film is this true?

Thanks


----------



## sam k (Apr 13, 2006)

I got into usc
Gpa ~4.2, just below top quarter of my class.
sat verbal 740 math 700 writing 650
sat2 biology 710 math level 2 700 literature 770

AS for the summer program, it couldn't hurt, because you could get to meet people involved with the program and show interest.


----------



## Perry07 (Apr 14, 2006)

Oh congrats! Did you get accepted for film school, if so did you send in a reel/portfolio of anykind?


----------



## sam k (Apr 15, 2006)

Yes, I got into the film school and they wanted several things.
More letters of recomndation.

A list of project worked on(not the projects and I've heard it is best if the list has mostly non-film work on it.)

and a writing sample.


----------



## Perry07 (Apr 15, 2006)

Do you know why they would want non film work on it, if one were applying for film? Doesnt make sense to me.Dont they want to see you work?


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Apr 15, 2006)

no, for some reason USC will not look at a portfolio. Why, I don't know. My best guess would be to level the playing field for people with less than stellar equipment but great ideas. Personally, I think writing about film and creating it are so completely different that I dont know how they expect talented students to come out of SC, but i guess it works for them.


----------

